# Custom Cobia and Jigging Rod For Sale !!!!!



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

Custom Cobia Rod I made this year. used
Seeker ps80 blank 8'
fuji k series guides-alconite
aftco alum.reel seat in blue
split grip abalone inlay
guides wrapped in black
250.00$ obo


Custom jigging rod fished once.
rainshadow jb600 graphite/glass 25-45 6'
fuji sic series silicon carbide guides
pac bay aluminum reel seat
abalone inlay foregrip/guides 
250.00$ obo


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful abalone work, but those guides on the jigging rod aren't K series.


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

Jigging rod guides are fuji sic not k sorry about that


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

Cobia rod sold!!!!
Jigging rod price is negotiable.


----------

